
The Art of Pivoting: How We Built Rainway - youter
https://rainway.com/blog/2018/02/15/the-art-of-pivoting-how-we-built-rainway/
======
faitswulff
For those of you who read the article and were still not sure what Rainway
does:

> Rainway allows you to launch all your PC games from one place on your home
> computer or through any browser, and it's completely free.

~~~
Waterluvian
I'm still not sure I understand. It's just the streaming piece of Steam?

------
PaulDavisThe1st
Although the technology is different, Gaikai were doing something
extraordinarily similar to this back in 2011. The games ran on "an actual
computer", and the entire i/o stream (video, audio, user input events) moved
between that and a browser (on any platform).

Ultimately, Sony bought Gaikai and it vanished as standalone concept
(rebranded as "Playstation Now", and mostly about zero day playing options).

~~~
andrewmd5
CEO of Rainway here! David Perry (CEO and founder of Gaikai) is actually one
of our close advisors. His insight into our market is invaluable.

I'm also really surprised to see this old blog I wrote posted. I hope everyone
enjoys it.

------
nolroz
This looks great, how is it free? Who buys my game data if that's the product?

------
fataliss
Very cool product. Nowadays I don't play enough games to ever justify paying
for something like that but I can totally see past me do it to play on my
college notebook while in between classes :P

------
messo
Would love to see their open source protocol in a cross platform screen
sharing app! If the latency works for gaming, it certainly would work for
simple desktop task.

